# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Hồng Kông - Du lich Hong Kong

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Hồng Kông* - *du lich Hong Kong*
Hồng Kông là một thành phố của những sự tương phản. Những khu nhà cũ kỹ nằm cạnh các tòa cao ốc chọc trời, những chiếc xe buýt 2 tầng “đặc sản” Anh quốc nườm nượp trên các con phố mà biển hiệu bằng tiếng Hoa đã thay thế hầu hết cho các biển hiệu tiếng Anh, những “đại nhân” sang trọng đang ướm chiếc đồng hồ đeo tay Thụy Sỹ hiệu Rolex giá trên dưới 30.000 USD và ông già lầm lũi nhặt vỏ hộp trong thùng rác công cộng bên ngoài cửa hàng... Đó là Hồng Kông. 


*Đến Khi Nào?*

Mùa du lịch cao điểm ở Hồng Kông thường vào mùa xuân và mùa thu nhưng hiện nay du khách đến Hồng Kông hầu như quanh năm.

Mang kiểu khí hậu cận nhiệt đới, Hồng Kông có mùa đông mát mẻ nhưng mùa hè lại nóng ẩm. Thời điểm đẹp nhất để đến Hồng Kông khoảng từ cuối tháng 9 đến đầu tháng 12, nhiệt độ lúc này giao động từ 21oC đến 26oC. Mùa xuân ( từ tháng 3 đến tháng 5) cũng là thời điểm du lịch lí tưởng, nhiệt độ khoảng từ 18oC- 27oC. Tháng 1 và tháng 2 là tháng lạnh nhất ở Hồng Kông, nhiệt độ vào khoảng 14oC- 18oC, có những lúc xuống thấp tới 10oC. Mùa hè (từ cuối tháng 5 đến đầu tháng 9) rất nóng và ẩm.

Thời điểm cuối năm là mùa nhộn nhịp nhất dành cho du khách đến Hồng Kông đón lễ Giáng Sinh. Tuy nhiên, nếu đến Hồng Kông trong thời điểm này thì bạn phải đặt khách sạn trước vài tháng thì mới có phòng để nghỉ.

Nếu bạn là người thích mua sắm thì Hồng Kông vào tháng cuối năm là thiên đường cho bạn. Mùa mua sắm ở Hồng Kông bắt đầu từ sau lễ Giáng sinh. Hàng ngàn nhãn hiệu ùn ùn giảm giá, ban đầu là 20-30-50-70 rồi đến 90%.

*Phương Tiện?* 

Sân bay Quốc tế Hồng Kông là sân bay tại Đặc khu hành chính Hồng Kông, Cộng hòa Nhân dân Trung Hoa. Từ Việt Nam có các hãng máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Cathay Paccific, Eva Air và nhiều hãng khác đến Hồng Kông. Giá vé từ 450 USD, giá máy bay vé rẻ của Cathay Paccific khoảng 150 USD.

*Đi Lại*: Đi lại ở Hồng Kông có thể dùng tàu điện ngầm cao tốc MTR, taxi, xe bus, phà hay xe điện.

_Tầu điện ngầm (MTR)_ : là phương tiện di chuyển nhanh và thuận tiện nhất ở Hồng kông. Hệ thống MTR trải rộng trên lãnh thổ Hồng Kông chia ra nhiều nhánh chính được phân biệt bằng màu sắc như màu Nâu đi chùa Che Kung, màu xanh dương đi Trung tâm, vịnh Causeway.... tuy nhiên giá cao và không thể ngắm cảnh khi di chuyển.

_Xe Bus_: Xe buýt ở Hồng Kong hoạt động liên tục, có những tuyến xe hoạt động đến 1giờ sáng. Xe buýt hai tầng được sử dụng cho các tuyến đường có mật độ thấp. Xe buýt một tầng được sử dụng chủ yếu ở Đảo Lạn Đầu phục vụ cả đêm.

_Phà_: là phương tiện phục vụ cho việc đi lại giữa các đảo ngoài khơi, các khu phố mới trong Bến cảng Victoria, Macau và các thành phố ở Trung Hoa đại lục.

*Thông Tin Thêm?*

Tổng lãnh sự quán Việt Nam tại Hồng Kông: Tầng 15, Great Smart Tower, 230 đường Wan Chai, Hồng Kông.

Ðiện thoại: (852) 2591 4517 / 2591 4510.

Fax: (852) 2591 4524 / 2591-4539

----------


## thietht

Núi Thái Bình vẻ đẹp sang trọng Hồng Kông

Bán đảo Cửu Long (Kowloon) 

Công viên Hải Dương Hồng Kông 

Ngắm Hồng Kông từ những mái nhà 

Khám phá “khu ăn chơi” Lan Quế Phường 

Hoàng hôn trên Thanh Mã Đại Kiều 

9 điểm đến tuyệt vời ở Hong Kong

Lạc vào xứ sở thần tiên Disneyland

Dạo bộ trên Đại lộ Ngôi sao ở Hong Kong

Lễ hội rượu vang và ẩm thực tại Hong Kong

9 điểm đến bạn không thể bỏ qua tại Hồng Kông

----------


## thietht

Đi lại ở Hong Kong bằng gì?

Kinh nghiệm đi du lịch ăn uống ở Hồng Kông - Disneyland

Khám phá ẩm thực Hồng Kông qua các đường phố nổi tiếng 

Ăn ngon ở Hồng Kông 

10 cách để khám phá Hồng Kông 

Kinh nghiệm tổng hợp cho bạn tới Hồng Kông 

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Hồng Kông (Trung Quốc): Đi lại, địa điểm,... 

Một vài lời khuyên khi mua sắm tại Hong Kong

----------


## thietht

Những món tráng miệng "ngon lạ" tại Hong Kong

Khám phá ẩm thực Hồng Kông qua các đường phố nổi tiếng

Khám Phá Ẩm Thực Hồng Kông

Độc đáo món ăn vặt ẩm thực Hồng Kông 

10 Quán ăn Dim Sum nổi tiếng nhất ở Hương Cảng 

Tới Hồng Kông, bạn sẽ ăn gì? 

Thưởng thức phong cách ẩm thực đa dạng tại Hồng Kông 

Khám phá ẩm thực đường phố Hồng Kông

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp *tour du lịch Hồng Kông* - *tour du lich Hong Kong* được giới thiệu trênDidau.org
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh - Hồng Kông - Disneyland - Đại Nhĩ Sơn(5 Ngày 4 Đêm) - Giá : 17,363,000 VNĐ/Khách 

Hà Nội - Hồng Kông - Disneyland (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá : 13.099.000 VNĐ/Khách 

Hà Nội – Hồng Kông DisneyLand (4 Ngày 3 Đêm) - Giá 14.500.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hồng Kong - Ma Cao - Hà Nội ( 5 Ngày 4 Đêm ) - Giá 619 USD/Khách

Hà Nội - Hồng Kông - Hà Nội (3 ngày 4 đêm) - Giá 13.982.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Hồng Kông - Ocean Park  - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm - Khởi hành Thứ 4 hàng tuần) - Giá 12.589.000 VNĐ/khách 

Hà Nội - Hồng Kông - Disneyland - Hà Nội (4 ngày 3 đêm) - Giá 17.619.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Nhà hàng Craftsteak 

Nhà hàng Best Noodle

Nhà hàng La Terrasse Wine bar Restaurant

Nhà hàng Oyster and Wine Bar

Nhà hàng nổi Jumbo ở Hồng Kông

Nhà hàng Cococabana

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn Hong Kong SkyCity Marriott 

Khách sạn Bridal Tea House Hotel Tai Kok Tsui (Li Tak St)

Khách sạn Holiday Inn Exphress Hong Kong Soo (3 sao)

Khách sạn Ritz Carlton

Khách sạn Royal Plaza Hotel (5 sao)

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Hồng Kông

----------

